# The Missionary Roots of Liberal Democracy



## Pergamum (Jan 20, 2014)

> The Missionary Roots of Liberal Democracy | Robert Woodberry - Academia.edu



This article has been talked about over at Desiring God and the Aquila Report. Linked is the article in full.

Here's a few quotes:



> “The work of missionaries . . . turns out to be the single largest factor in insuring the health of nations.”





> “Areas where Protestant missionaries had a significant presence in the past are on average more economically developed today, with comparatively better health, lower infant mortality, lower corruption, greater literacy, higher educational attainment (especially for women), and more robust membership in nongovernmental associations.”


----------



## Sensus Divinitas (Jan 20, 2014)

I read the Aquila Report all the time but must have missed this one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 29, 2014)

I was just about to start a thread for this when I saw you had already posted the link. This is a phenomenal article (and highly significant as well!) Well worth reading.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes, a useful article when the press starts trashing those awful missionaries trying to ruin foreign cultures.


----------

